# remote latch release



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am researching a way to spring a release latch from a distance with a fob like a car clicker. 
So far I have found this kit. 200 ft range. It is only $30.00 including shipping








on ebay.

It runs on the 12 volt car system.

I need to know if it can be run from a 12 volt battery pack like this.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It could be run off AA batteries, although I'm not sure how long they would last - current draw isn't listed in the specs. A 12 volt wall wart would work, & you wouldn't have to borry about battery life. If you need to run it off batteries, you might want to try 8 D cells instead.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

i need it to run on batteries.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The battery holder you show should work, but you might be changing batteries fairly often. 2 of these holders in series (black lead of one connected to the red lead of the other) would last significantly longer.

You may be fine with the AA batteries - I don't think the receiver would draw that much current, and the lock motors are only run for a short time each time. There aren't any specifications on the ebay page though, so there's no way to know for sure.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This may work. I'm still looking for a bigger 12v battery with charger for about 15.00


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You might be surprised to find out how much current those lock actuators draw.
Usually from 2 to 10 amps each for short durations. At 1300 mah (milliamp hours) you'd be looking at about a half hour or less. You could try a sealed lead acid (alarm or battery backup type) battery. They come cheap and can supply 8 amp hours or more. A $10 trickle charger from Harbor Freight is all you need to charge it back up.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been looking at the sealed lead acid batteries. They look promising. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This looks promising
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200570167154&category=79846&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, that one is no better than the 1300 mah one you looked at earlier.

A UB1213 = 12 volts 1.3 AH = 1300 mah , it's pretty small for a lead acid.

This is more the type I was referring to:

http://cgi.ebay.com/UB1280-12V-8Ah-NP7-12-UB1270-Sealed-Lead-Acid-Battery-/110548426575?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item19bd331f4f

or this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RBC2-APC-UPS-Battery-Pack-Replacement-BK400-BK300-BK500-/180581705370?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item2a0b82269a


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Can you not use an old car battery?
I do for some things, then charge up the next day before using again.

If not, I'd recommend D cells - they have much greater mAh capacity.
I'd be a little cautious of the NiMH or Lithium types - they may not be happy running short time period high current loads.

Another option is R/C car racing battery packs, these are designed for such loads - but I guess may not be that cheap (never used them, so have no idea - sorry)

Si


----------

